
Change is in the air for venture capitalists - bearwithclaws
http://deals.venturebeat.com/2009/07/21/change-is-in-the-air-for-venture-capitalists/
======
netsp
_Venture capitalists have started pumping their remaining capital into
hundreds of seed and early stage deals, looking for the next big thing..._

...Large limited partners in venture funds, many of which are government
affiliated like CALPERS, are starting to complain about the 2 percent
management fees and 20 percent carry (the share of profits received by VC
partners) that firms earn, so, like the big banks, venture capitalist pay cuts
are on the horizon in 2009.*

Assuming these the first is an actual trend & the former a real pressure, how
do those two react? Aren't seed rounds more 'expensive' to run?

